# DC conversion to DCC



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Being brand new to N scale, I have embarked on a purchasing fest that includes all Kato locomotives, both steam and diesel. I have several MRC Tech 7 780 transformers with speed controllers and two Kato units for operating in DC. I have read about converting to DCC by installing a board, or boards if doing multiple units. 

It seems as though there are multiple options as to what to purchase. I am wondering about the power supply or power supplies that might be need to achieve the conversion. I am somewhat familiar with MTH DDC operation for O Gauge, having done that several years ago. I got in and out of it and returned back to O Gauge conventional operation.

So, I am asking what else I would need to purchase or do to switch over to DCC, if I so decide. Is there a tutorial available somewhere?

Please forgive me for asking something that may be considered as elementary, as I am just beginning to think about this.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Choose the system that you prefer, I like Digitrax. 

*Digitrax decoder selector.*

http://www.digitrax.com/products/engine-matrix/decoder/
*
TCS decoder selection*
http://tcsdcc.com/Customer_Content/Products/Decoders/N-Scale/N Series.htm

*TCS decoder installation pictures*

http://tcsdcc.com/Customer_Content/Installation_Pictures/N_Scale/N_Search/search.html

There is a lot of information on line just do a search.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

If I was to add a decoder with sound to a loco would it still run on DC? Would there be sound running it on DC? This would be just to get some sound and not to actually run DCC.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Bob

DCC is the easy, simple and fun way to power a model
railroad. Unlike DC, you can run 3, 4 or more locos
at the same time with ONE controller and no insulated
or isolated sections, and no panel of switches and
rats nest of wiring and no awkward panel switch
flipping. Two wires from controller to the entire
layout is all you need.

When you buy a 'starter set' DCC system from NCE,
Digitrax, MRC or Bachmann, you get all you need to
power and control your trains. The set comes with
power supply and controller, nothing else is needed.
Any one of those will work fine with any DCC loco
no matter who made it. There are wired and wireless
walk around controllers that you can add at any later time.
They just plug in.

You do need, of course, a decoder for each DC loco
you have. Most modelers convert one at a time. The
cost is usually around 17 to 20 $ per for non sound
decoders.

Most DCC controllers can run ONE DC loco on the DCC
track but it is not recommended. The DCC track is
a modified 14volt AC. A DC loco sitting idle could soon
be damaged. Many with a fleet of DC locos use a Double
Pole, Double Throw switch to power their layout...one way
it's DCC, the other way it's DC. A good temporary measure
until you get all your locos converted. However, a word
of caution, the layout should NEVER have BOTH DCC
and DC power at the same time.

Save whatever DC power packs you have. No DCC
system provides power for turnouts, lights or other
accessories. Old DC power packs are just right for this.

Don


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

There are some DCC sound decoders that also work on DC, I run DCC only so I have no experience with how they run on DC. 
I went from a two cab DC model railroad to 1 cab DC the other DCC. I like DCC so well I changed the system completely over to DCC and really like it. 

The BLI sound equipped locos are one that run also on DC. 

http://www.broadway-limited.com/


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

I went with the basic NCE set, very easy to use.
Little by little I've converted most of my locos over to DCC.
Some are easier than others but none have been too difficult.
I've had really good luck with Digitrax decoders.


----------

